# Swatch



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

I've been looking at Swatches recently and I've come to admire one in particular. It's not too plain but it's not totally gay either. What are your opinions on this and Swatches in general?

Thanks in advance,

Andrew.









(Picture shamelessly nicked off some site or other)


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

I was browsing an airport show somewhere and I was very tempted.

The thing that stopped me was the strap connection - same as your picture


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive always liked swatches ,apart from the really daft ones.

im currently hunting down a cheap daytona or roughneck swatch .


----------



## djacks42 (Nov 21, 2005)

My missus has a Swatch from their 'skin' range - it is the thinnest qtz I have ever seen! It recently required a new battery so I prised the hatch out as careful as possible but the damn thing will now not seat correctly at all. I do not see how this can be a serviceable watch.

(Has anyone got a Lady's auto/SS Seiko 5 going handy? Or similar)


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Running_man said:


> I've been looking at Swatches recently and I've come to admire one in particular. It's not too plain but it's not totally gay either. What are your opinions on this and Swatches in general?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> ...


Hi Andrew, I like that model too and have "nearly" bought one lot's of times, I am not so sure that it is the fact there is nack all to do in airports rather than that the watch is so great.









The strap fittimh is another reason I have held back, they are weird sizes too 17mm, 21mm etc. Looks like a rip-off to me, although they are easily obtainable they all seem to cost Â£10-Â£20 and they are not good quality, IMO.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive never 'got' Swatch









I just cant take them seriously for some reason, they just feel/look cheap, I know they are supposed to be, but I cant help feeling there are better watches for the money...


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Ive never 'got' Swatch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The particular model in the pic I posted is Â£32.99. I know what you're saying Jason about value for money - as most of us know on here, a Seiko 5 can be picked up for around the same price or even less on ebay. There's even an ever increasing number of styles to choose from. There's just something about Swatches, whether it's the cheap flimsy feel or what, I don't know. Are they the Bic pens of the watch industry?

Andrew.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

I had a Swatch when I was at school, god knows where it is now.

However it was very similar in look to my Omega Geneve Chronostops, including colourway!!

As a cheap, throw away fashion piece it's OK, but nothing that I would want to keep.


----------

